# Sig m11 a1?



## cmpilgrim (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello! I am looking into getting a mid to full size 9mm and came across this m11. I own a sig p238 for carry and a sig mosquito and I love both of them. Has anyone heard anything about this gun? I'm looking at this or a kimber pro carry 9mm. Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Buddy at work has a M11 on order, looking forward to getting my hands on it.

In 9mm I would opt for the Sig over the 1911.


----------



## Timowen1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just bought one a week ago. I have not had the opportunity to shoot to yet. I bought it prematurely, I was wanting one but figured with the ammo shortage and price of guns going up and gun shortage I would not be able to find one for quite some time. I called the gun range I have a membership at and the owner said Sig was out about 3 months with back orders. The same day I walked into our small town local gun store and asked the same question and the owner said he had one coming in next day. He bought a package deal from the Vegas shot show and had 12 guns coming in. No one in particular had put an order in for the M11-A1 so it was up for grabs. He called me next day and said it had arrived so I bought it. The price $939 + tax. I thought a great price considering the price increase some dealer are adding to their inventory. Anyway this is a beautiful gun! It feels good in the hand, has great balance. It comes with 3 fifteen round magazines, and Sigs SRT and night sights.
A Kimber is a gun you show your friends, a Sig Sauer is a gun you show your enemies.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

If you get the M11-A1, I wish you some luck. I have had ejecting issues with mine and no support from Sig Sauer.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

If you do have ejection issues, leave the slide locked back over night. That should let me the strong spring break and in a little.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Timowen1 said:


> Just bought one a week ago. I have not had the opportunity to shoot to yet. I bought it prematurely, I was wanting one but figured with the ammo shortage and price of guns going up and gun shortage I would not be able to find one for quite some time. I called the gun range I have a membership at and the owner said Sig was out about 3 months with back orders. The same day I walked into our small town local gun store and asked the same question and the owner said he had one coming in next day. He bought a package deal from the Vegas shot show and had 12 guns coming in. No one in particular had put an order in for the M11-A1 so it was up for grabs. He called me next day and said it had arrived so I bought it. The price $939 + tax. I thought a great price considering the price increase some dealer are adding to their inventory. Anyway this is a beautiful gun! It feels good in the hand, has great balance. It comes with 3 fifteen round magazines, and Sigs SRT and night sights.
> A Kimber is a gun you show your friends, a Sig Sauer is a gun you show your enemies.


Pics, or it didn't happen! :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well my co worker got his gun in, too bad he can't get any ammo for it.


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

I bought my M11 A1 last week at my local Gander Mtn. store, paid a good price for it but fell in love with it the first time I handled it. The balance and feel is beyond comparison in my book. I have yet to get to the range with it but hope to soon and will let you know after that what my opinion is. The 9mm ammo is a little tough to come by but again Gander had plenty and I think I will do my own reloading. I know it is a bit pricey compared to other 9mm's but with three 15 rd mags and lifetime warranty along with Sig's reputation I felt it was worth it.


----------

